# Wollongong Uber Scam



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Saw this in the local paper in Wollongong..hopefully he gets punted from the platform as he gives the rest of us hard working drivers a bad name

https://www.illawarramercury.com.au...t-with-uber-drivers-cleaning-fee-scam/?cs=300


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.


Janice Brookes said:


> Obviously some people aren't happy enough [with what they make from Uber] that they are willing to do scams to get more money.


I surprised she didn't say "Obviously some people aren't happy enough with the fortune they make from Über......"

.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Adam86 said:


> Saw this in the local paper in Wollongong..hopefully he gets punted from the platform as he gives the rest of us hard working drivers a bad name
> 
> https://www.illawarramercury.com.au...t-with-uber-drivers-cleaning-fee-scam/?cs=300


Passengers don't care about our cars. How do we know it wasn't her. She probably just didn't notice. Not her car, not her worry. Lots of people are like that.


----------

